# Solved: Iframe get it to percentage of screen?? ie. width=60%



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

I use iframe's in my page, except would like to make it use percentage not pixels. So for a different resolution it get bigger or smaller, I find it annoying when if I am on 1024 by 768 the iframe is very small and if i make it bigger it will not fit on a 800 by ??? (forget what it is) resolution.

I tried using the following below, but it still used 80% and 100% as pixels.

start.pl

Is it possible to do this?, I do not wan't to use a frame page.

Thanks


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

You might find the script you want on this  Dynamic Drive page .


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

That is where I got the iframe script from


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

I just noticed your post since I got power back after the latest hurricane. Let me ask you a question back, how do you load your web page to your server? Do you use an HTML editor? It seems to me that you should be able to use any font you like on a page.

Frankly I've not tried that script but I don't know why it would not work. My luck with scripts from Dynamic Drive has been excellent.


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

The person who looks at a webpage needs to have the font you used in there font directory (ie C:/windows/fonts or C:/winnt/fonts/ ). 

I use Dreamweaver, which is installed on my Apache 2 server, so I do not have to upload anything I just save work and pubblish on the net at the same time


----------



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

I guess it is not possible to do this.
Thanks BillC for your imput

Computer Pet


----------

